# Been in tears since having 2nd scan this morning



## Angelica

I knew i would be disappointed if we had another girl but I think.im.more upset than i thought.
I desp wanted a boy and feel so so low :(

Will this feeling get better?
My dh is disappointed too but not as much as me & is comforting me


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: my scans next weekend hoping for a boy x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure that this feeling will start to fade. Especially when you start getting things ready for baby and picking names and if your daughter becomes excited about having a sister. Even if it doesn't completely fade yet I'm sure once she is placed in your arms it will disappear.
Hugs


----------



## Angelica

Thank u.motherofboys I really.hope so as Im finding it a bit difficult at the moment....


----------



## MrsClark24

I was the same when I found that I am having a girl. It's awful to feel so disappointed when your having a healthy baby, but you can't help it! :-(

I feel for you :-( but in the plus side you will have two daughters And goodness I have the best relationship with my sister! She is awesome, we really have a wonderful relationship! Hopefully your two will have the same  xxx


----------



## mumseypie

big hugs! I found out a few months ago I'm having girl #3, this pregnancy felt so different and I really thought there was a chance it might be a boy. I felt physically ill and was so depressed when we found out. I felt ressentment towards my friends that had boys, or had both sexes, I just felt so angry. And at the same time I felt like so incredibly selfish for having these feelings.
Like you, my husband was less upset comforting. 
It may sound pathetic but part of me is still holding on to the fact that the tech may be wrong and that there is still a little chance, even if I saw with my own eyes there were no boy parts :)
I feel a little better now, and am trying to look at all the positive aspects of having all one sexe. I also have found some comfort in thinking of the future, if I'm blessed long enough to see live a long healthy life, and get to see my kids graduate, marry and have their own kids, in the end, when I'm a little old lady, I don't think it will have mattered.


----------



## Angelica

I've been reading that after 1 girl ur chances of having a boy second.go up to 54% so why did I have to fall into the minority?? :(

Its been 5 days since my scan & im still feeling quite down..i keep looking at ppl with children of both sexes & feel envious!!


----------



## motherofboys

I understand that feeling. I'm the same or when I see someone since they are having one gender after 2 or 3 of the other.


----------



## geordiemammy

I know how you feel I was like that with my 4th boy but then I nearly lost him and didn't care so much that he was a boy just that he was ok!! This time round I think ill be devastated if its another boy And all my friend have a mix of boys and girls I think a girl would complete my family and I'm sure you felt the same about a boy once you see your baby and hold her all your disappointment will vanish x


----------



## Angelica

and to make.it worse i will always think 'what if'
bcoz we dtd 2 days before ov & would have 1 day before but my dh got the hump with me about something so then didnt dtd until ov+1

Who knows if we had dtd on ov-1 we might have got a boy now we'll never know :(


----------



## geordiemammy

Don't think like that it will eat away at you just try again after this one you will love her no matter what once she is here x


----------



## Angelica

i know...trying not to but cant help it....
I think i would like to have a 3rd now but only if its guaranteed... wouldnt be able to 'chance it'
plus ive read chance of boy decreases after 2 girls!! 
wen do u find out geordiemummy??


----------



## geordiemammy

I'm only 8 weeks but will get a 16week one if I get that far with this baby I couldn't wait til 20 weeks I'm too impatient lol I said I would only have a 3rd if it was a dead cert of a girl don't know what happened there though cause this is the 5th but defo the final one x


----------



## Angelica

ahh fingers crossed! do u know wen u conceived ur boys? and did u do anything to influence the gender this time?


----------



## motherofboys

My 3rd we only had sex one time during my fertile time, that was 3 days before ovulation. This time I think we may have dtd too close to ov. One day before and one day after. Unless some managed to hang on from 6 days before :/


----------



## geordiemammy

I ain't got a clue had a mc on the 2nd jan and must of dell pregnant again straight after so wasnt planned really I had given up trying after losing the 4 but here I am and I'm hoping its a girl but I hoped they were all girls but just kept getting boys so I know ill live it either way as you will with this baby x


----------



## Hotbump

:hugs:


----------



## bigmomma74

I was seriously depressed when I found out I was having my 4th girl. I cried my eyes out at the scan and never really got over it all through my pregnancy. However, I now adore my daughter...as soon as she came home and we started being together all the time it was like a weight was lifted. Hang in there hun...it gets better :hugs:


----------



## twiggy327

Just think about how happy your daughter will be to have a sister to teach things to. Sisters are always closer than brothers and sisters. Try, Try again!! I am going Saturday for my 20 week scan and will find out then what im having and I also reeeallly want a boy. DH was disappointed when we found out our first now 5 year old was a girl but now hes wrapped around her finger. It would be awesome to have one of each, get the experience of Gymnastics and Football and call it a day while only worrying about 2 college tuitions but it sometimes doesnt work that way :( I know ill be a little broken hearted if I have another girl but im sure Jordyn (DD) will be excited to have a little sister to dress up. Thats what I keep thinking about...If I dont get what I want, my DD will have another girl to grow up with. And theres always next time of course! Have another, babies are always a blessing! Good Luck


----------



## Angelica

Thanks twiggy!! yes i hear wat ur saying & everyone that either has a sister or has 2 girls says the same...
i dont have a sister so perhaps couldnt see that side of it... Thats fine im ok with having 2 girls but desp want a boy too to have a balance in the.home...
Mentioned gender selection to dh last nite he thinks im mad but said we'll think about it


----------



## motherofboys

Men seem to think it's so easy, even when they want a certain gender themselves. When we were ttc it had been 2 years and I still wasn't pregnant and my 19year old niece had a pregnancy scare and DH said "oh well I'll just have to knock you up and you can been pregnant together" yes because you haven't been trying to do that for the past 2 years. It still took another 6months. And he says if this one's a boy he'll just have to get me pregnant with a girl next time. Because you have that much control over it don't you dear.


----------



## Angelica

my dh actually isnt so fussed. He said lets leave it at 2 kids...
Its me... i feel i must have a boy!!


----------



## motherofboys

I guess that's a good thing in one way as you don't have to feel you have let him down (irrational I know but knowing DH wants a girl I feel that way) but at the same time of his not fussed his not going to want to bother swaying or gender selecting


----------



## Angelica

Yes i know.. i'll have to talk him around! 
oh y oh y couldnt we just have had a boy this time round.
Then i wouldnt even be thinking about this :(


----------



## motherofboys

I know, we did plan on a 5th but after how sick I've been I started thinking boy or girl I'm done, I can't do this again. Now when I think of the possibility of this one being a boy I think I will have to have that one last go or always wonder what if.


----------



## maybebaby3

i'm finding the time going so slowly til my gender scan. still just under 2 weeks to go :(


----------



## Angelica

Altho im feeling better than i did wen i first posted this i still find myself feeling sad wen i see nice boys clothes in the shops :(


----------



## embeth

I am on my third boy and last baby, and altho now i have my head round never having a girl and am happy I still feel a little sad when I look at all the v cute girls bits in shops. I think its normal to feel that way still, especially if you only have one gender xxx


----------



## geordiemammy

I said I would stop at 3 but then had a fourth and not on to the fifth and final one so just cause you say no more at the minute things might Change I have 4 boys so hoping girl this time but if not then so be it x


----------



## Angelica

Well i havent even had my 2nd yet but am already sure that i want a 3rd!
But i couldnt just take a gamble, i would have to try high tech swaying of somesort!


----------



## geordiemammy

We looked into all that kinda stuff and the picking a gender but didn't do any of it if I'm meant to have a girl I will I have just been saying on another thread about the needle test hang a sewing needle on thread over your writing hand and if it swings its a boy if it goes in a circle its a girl it apparently tells you all the pregnancies you will have and the sex and then stop dead when its told you it all x


----------



## motherofboys

I've not even had it confirmed but pretty certain I'm having my 4th boy due to my 12 week scan among other things and I have had a few days of tears. 
Must admit I didn't think I'd be so upset.
We were planning a 5th then this week DH said no more so this is my 4th and last. I was hoping to try swaying for the next but I guess its not meant to be.


----------



## geordiemammy

You never know these gender guessing things can be wrong you might still get your girl x


----------



## motherofboys

Its possible I know but I'm sure now. Its best I don't start looking into accuracy or I'll get my hopes up again and just end up crashing. I should have known really with DH family history.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> Its possible I know but I'm sure now. Its best I don't start looking into accuracy or I'll get my hopes up again and just end up crashing. I should have known really with DH family history.

Has he just got brothers?? I don't know I'm starting to get excited for pink and I know ill be gutted if its blue for a bit but I think I'm lucky to be able to have them so as long as its health ill be fine but I know ill be a bit sad my mam thinks I should keep the sex a surprise but I just think if I am really gutted it will be worse if I have just had him so I'm defo booking gender scan for 11 may to find out as long as my scan next week is ok that is as still I but worried buti just need to know so I can get over it and buy blue or be really excited and buy loads of pink stuff!!

Have you booked your gender scan mother of boys x


----------



## motherofboys

My gender scan is the 7th of May. I considered a surprise but I know now after my reaction to everyone guessing blue at the 12week scan that I can't have that surprise. I know people say you see their face and don't care what they are because you love them, but I have a history of PND and I'm scared that any disappointment I feel after the birth would turn to that again so I need to know in plenty of time to prepare.
In DH family there is one male for every generation for as far back as he knows that always has only boys. The most recent being his Grandad being one of 6 boys, having 3 boys himself, one of his boys had 3 boys and now we have 3 boys. All of DH male cousins have daughters and his brother also has a daughter. His the only one left with no girls and after our 3rd his uncle said "it looks like you got the family boy gene" I know that doesn't mean 100% but I'm already looking at my boys wondering which of them will get the gene and have all boys.


----------



## bigmomma74

Don't give up hope yet - everyone on 3 different boards said my 12 week scan was DEFINITELY a girl cos of the nub and skull....and I got my longed for boy! 12 week guesses are just that - GUESSES!!


----------



## geordiemammy

I think they all look the same on scan pics ya can't really tell girl from boy and everyone who guesses has a 50/50 shot at being right so don't read into it and your DH might be the one to break the family tradition ya never know ill be looking out for your gender scan result fingers crossed its a pink one x


----------



## laila 44

If its any consolation I'm having my second girl too but I actually have been praying for my dd to have a sister! Honestly, there's nothing better than the bond between 2 sisters and having 2 daughters is priceless. I was ecstatic when I found out this one is another girl. Believe me, I have a brother ( we r 2) and I always wished I had a sis to share my life with... You'll appreciate it when u see their bond ;)


----------



## maybebaby3

Motherofboys it's not over yet! You may yet get your princess!!!


----------

